# asm transit docs adding via rail



## norfolkwesternhenry (Oct 20, 2016)

It seems that asm.transitdocs.com has added Via rail routes, but it seems that the trains haven't been added yet. Does the Canadian have alternate routes in and out of VAC?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 20, 2016)

Noted here:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/69184-coming-soon-to-asmtransitdocscom/


----------

